# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  توبيكات 2007

## الـمـشـاكـسـه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

نكات للماسنجر بلس ملونه ..ان شاء الله تعجبكم

•@ •# •$7 حبـ ي ـبي Mـن ـآلعبث أحـJـم وأبـNـي للــ غ ــرAم قـصــgر 0000 gتـ ج ـي Fــي واقـ ع ـك لـ ح ــظـ5 وتـHـدم KـJ غـآيآTي

•#•$7?? •$25|[ I'm Feeling So Lonely •$25]| •$7??-{Noom}
•@•#•$(000,164,242) ـآنـا ماخانني مثلك 00 ! gلكن خانت •$1 [ الهقوات ] •@•#•$(000,164,242) / ـآنـا مالمت غدرك يـgم gلكن لومي 00•$1 لذاتي

•$27•# صعبه / تشوف بعينك الحلم [ •$1ينداس•$27 ] ! 0000 كنّك اتطفي 00 من / دموعك [ •$1حريقة •$27] !

•$(101,206,206)•# لـي 00 طبـ ع ـي / •$1 ـالخـاص •$(101,206,206)! 000 g طـبـعـي /•$1 ذبـح•$(101,206,206) غيـري !!

•$1 قلت لها ( •$36قد لا أكون غنياً •$1/•$36 مثل خالد •$1) ! ولكنِ •$36أعشقك ,•$1[ فضمتني ودمعت عيناها ] ! وقالت إن كنت " •$36تحبني•$1 " ..عطني •$36 رقم خالد ! 


•$,25 واحد سأل واحد : [ •$4وش الخوف يافلان •$1]00؟ / فلان قال : [•$4 الخوف مثل المواويل •$1] !
•$1 ضحك هذاك 00 وقال مثل : [ •$4المناديل •$1] !! •$25

•#•$1?•$15 رغم كل الحزن فيني •$1:*_*: •$15انا امشي عكس احزاني •$1:*_*: •$15 ولاودي الوم الناس ولاودي انا انلام•$1?

•$1•# [ •$25إيـة يـكـفـي•$1 ] ! •$1 لـا بـ غ ـيت / تشوف [•$25 حتـفي•$1 ] إسكب بعيني حضورك

•$19//•$15أرضـ [•$19المزايـــيــنـ •$15 ] وحــــدهـ وإنشهـــر صيتهــا .. فقيـــرهـ الخصـــر والأردافـ طفرة غنـى•$19 !!

•# •$1 لا تقول إني / •$4رفعتك ! (•$1ماخلقتك •$4 ) الله اللي أحسن ' •$1 الصورة بخلقك •$4' / •$1 ما خلقتك •$4: )


•$15خلـــــي الوداع من غير•$5[قُبـــل]•$1 ,, •$15علشان يكون عندي•$5 [أمـــلـ] •$15\\•$5

•# •$35كــافــي •$46 ,, •$35أرجـ ع لـي •$,46•$0[ و غ ـلاتـي ]

عندما / أنتظر عودتك .. وأنا أعلم أنك ـ[•$50 لن تعود •$25!]ـ , أهذا / •$50 وفاء •$25 مني ؟ أم ـ[•$50 غباء •$25!]ـ

•$20 :::::•$25 لَوٍِ أننَا•$20 لَـم•$25ْ نَفـْتَـرٍِق•$20 ||•$25 لَبَقيـتُ•$20 بَيـّنَ•$25 يَدَيـْكـِ طِفـْلاً عَـابـِثا•$20ً :::: 


•#•$15 تطلب رجوعي ! / وأنتــه [•$4 سبب ضياعي•$15 ] !! أرجع "•$4 بشرط•$15 " / [ •$4ترجع فلسطين•$15 ]

•#•$1 " •$19حبيته و •$1الا•$19 ما حبيته•$1 " ...!! أمـر ٍ / ماظنـه " •$19 بيعنيكم •$1 " 


•@•#•$13,0/•$0,13\•$6,13/•$13,6\•$1,6/•$6,1\•@•$0, 1 I'm So Cute •@•$6,1/•$1,6\•$13,6/•$6,13\•$0,13/•$13,0\

•$46ليــ9 ؟! •$35مهما كـبر ع ـمر •$46الفـرح •$35وقتـ9 قصيـر •$46 ..!!

•$1تعلم تحترم ][ •$4حــب•$1 ][ وتعلم تحترم ][•$4 إنسان•$1 ][ .. تعلم دامها )(•$4 الدنيا•$1 )( عطتك الدرس ][ •$4مجاني•$1 ][ !!

•$10•*••$19عــلـمـتــ•$10 ن•$19 ـي يـاصـاحبـي أتـعـب عـلـى الـطـيـب ومـن زود طيـبـي صـار طبـعـي طبيـعـه•$10 •*•

•$10نهايتنا كانت حزينة لنا جميعا !* واذا كان لابد من الحزن^! فـ دعني أقول لك : •$4حزن سعيد !! أو وداع سعيد أو فراق جميل . . .

• •# •$,(021,255,255) •$1 المسـا / آفـه .. بدونك وآهـ ياطول [•$1 المسافه•$1 ] !

•# •$,(021,255,063) •$1 •@أغـبـى سـؤال•@ ..! [ ايـش تلبـسي ] .. ليـلة / •@العيـد•@ .. ؟
•# •$,(021,255,063) •$1 إنتي •@عـشانـك .. يلبـس•@ [ العيـد // ثـوبـه ] .. !!

[c=14]تحسب إنّ الناس مثلك همّها حب "[c=#009FEC] الظهور[/c] "!! ولا حسبت حساب قلبٍ كم تمنّى " [c=#00A3F0]تـجـبـرهـ [/c]" [/c]

.?. يـَا غـَـريـرٍ غـَـرّتـك نـَـفـسـِـك . . وَ ضَـيـعـك الـغـُرُور .?.


•$46•• •$35يـ •$46ع ـيدٍ •$35هـل وماهلّـت علي •$46أرقـام ج ـوالـ9 •$46•• 

••$47][ •$43لا تجعل الماضي يعيقك , سيلهيـك عن الأمور الجميـلة في الحيـاة •$47][•0

•$1انآ لو [ •$13قـ ص ـتي •$1] •$1تكتب ويقرآهـآ طفل •$13موٍلود •$1يحسـ [•$13بحـسرتي•$1]•$1ويكرهـ زمـآنن فيهـ [•$13ميلآدهـ •$1]..!

•#•$47 ?ï? •$58°•.•$35¸.• •$47 •$58 أبحِـر و•$47طيفك •$58 ..و•$38الأمـل •$58و•$29الشوق •$58و•$26الذكرى •$58’’ شِـرَاع •$29,!

•$1افترقتوا مو هذا اللي •$4تبونه•$..ليه طيب كل واحد فيه •$4آلآم..•$1ماتعبتوا من شعور(•$4ن•$1) •$1تكتمونه..ولاهيه مسألة عزة •$4إثم


•# •$50 سـ ح ـحقـاً لـهـا •$25 / أهـدتنـي " •$50 الوسـادة •$25" وسرقت منـي •$50•@النـوم •@

•#•$1خـَدعنِـي فيك [ •$46إحساسي•$1 ] ! إحسِـبـْـهَا -> •$59خَطـَا تقـْديـِـر •$1!

•$10أنـا يا•$35 [ •@حاسدي المسكين•@ ] •$10بعيد العيب/عن ذاتي

•$4أحبـــ ــ ـ .. •$1ولا يجي فـ بالك أحد ( •$35غيرك •$1) يضيف •$4الكافـــ ــ ـ

•$28كل ما اشتقت لـ "•@•$6حنانك•$28•@" .. صرت بغيابك / •$6سراب

•#•$46?•$1 •#لا لا.. ماتباعدنا •#الدروب•# البـُعد هو [ بُعد •#•$46القلوب•$1•#] .. الدنيا ماتغيّر •#وفِـيّ•# مهما مشاكلها تدوم •#!

23 أحــبك 25 حب ماأقدر أعاند فيه 23 إحساسي 25 لقيت 23 الحب 25 شي أكبر من إني أخذ 23 إنفاسي

•$50لو تـظــن •$39أغليت •$50غ ــــيرك بهالكون إنـــسان •#•$39بـ ج ـــمع الناس تــ ح ــت رجلك •$50وأقول لك هذا غـــلاهم

•$14وآخرها •#•$46,•$14,•# •$46خلاّني •$14أموت •$14بـ •$46•#[•# •$14أحزاني •$46 •#]•# 

•#•$4 أبـــدهشك ؟!•$14 ..•$1 ولو كــثر عدلــي معآآآآكـ •$14 ,,•$1 كيــف ظلمــي "•$4 •@ بيوحشــك •@•$1 " ..!•$0

•# •$17 بـ [•$7 براءة•$17 ] / قلت : "•$50جوعان•$17" ; وردت " •$7بـ خ ـبث •$17 /•$50 كـُ ل ـني•$17 " !

•# •$50 لاتعودي •$25 ولا أعود " •$50 ولانعود •$25" وإذا قريتيها •$50•@ أرجوكي إرجعي•@

•$35غيرتك •$45/ •$35حبك •$45/ •$35حنانك •$45/ •$35موعدك •$45 .. •$35وإن •$45طلبتك •$35غير ذا الأربع فـ عيّ •$45 ..!

•$(098,180,037)•#أنا لو بس .. أدري عن بلاد العشق هذي وين ؟؟ جحدت أم السعودية بأهلها بس ..•$(255,000,128) [ لـعـيـونـك ]

للزقآره 00 وحبك 00 عاملٍ مشترك 
كل الاثنين 00 تاليهم [ رماد برماد ] !

دام آخر أنتظاري لك 000 [ وصولك ] يمكن أقعد طول عمري 000 [ أنتظر ]

•$14النِهاية •#•$46/ •$14جَتكْ•# •$46مِنيّ..! •$14عِـيشْ •$46[•$14بدُونِي•$46•#]•# •$14حَزين•$46 •#•#

•$ •$14شـيصـير دام إنـك مـع •$46 " الغيـر " •$•$14 بتـروح ..؛.. مثـلك مـثل •$46 " غيـرك "•$ •$14 .. مـع الغيـر قـد راح

•$ •$14مـاظن لـي عـين عـلى •$46 " مثــلك " •$•$14تنــوح ..؛.. حـبك مثـل •$46 " هــم "•$ •$14 .. عـلى القـلب وانــزاح

•# •$,11 •$1 كانت 00 ضيف !؟ واصبح الامر " إحتلال " ! : )

?•$1أذاَ •$14حُبــكـ •$1هبالـ •$1أطفالـ ..لـِكـ عندي هبَاَلـ •$14أَطفَالـ•$1..ولا وبعَدأبشر بهبَال حبنـ مَهوبـ •$1•$14هبالكـ


?•$10 اللي يزعلـ •$1 (بكرا يرضى)..•$10واللي ما يرضى •$1(بكيفهـ)..?•$10إبتلشتّ بناسـ •$1 (مرضى)•$10ودنيا أكثر منـ•$1 (سخيفة)..!! <<< محجوز ههههههه

(•$1••$1 نفسي عزيـزة ][ •$14ماتطيق المـذله•$1 ][ ومن صغر سني][•$14عيشتي •$1 ][ ..ترفع الراس )•$14 ][ R ][ •$1 !!

•#•$39ذاك الذي شوقه من الشوق يغني لــــــي ذاك الذي روحه و روحـي بالحب تجتمع 

•#•@•$(255,070,163) الحــــــب كلمة عظيمة ,,,,كلها احساس ومشاعر,,,,ماهو من قال أحـــــبـــك,,,,وعقبها يجرح الخواطر: 

•#•@•$1––•(-•القلب •-)•––•$•@ •$4كنه يتيم ضاعت حقوقه ..•$ •@•$1––•(-• والروح •-)•––•$•@ •$4تذكر زمان اول وميثاقي•$•#•0 

•$(255,102,102)×",>< يمه ودعني حبيب القلب يمه كان ودي من كثر شوقي اضمه ×":•0 

•$,1 •$37 •$46(•$45(•$46(•$45انــا بوســـه ضايـــــعه ممــــــكن ارتــــــاح عـــلـــى خـــدك دقـيقــــه•$46)•$45)•$46) •'•0 

•$19 ودي •$(255,000,128) اسكر •$19 بشفتك •$19 لجل •$(255,000,128) اموت •$19 وانا •$(255,000,128) غفيـــان•0 

•$4أنـْا اذْكَرَ يُومُ جَيتُينَي وبْصَدِرجْ كِثيْـرٌ أطـُعـونْ .. سَحَبـْت الْسٌيفْ بَـفـْزعْـلِـْج وبْسِـيْفِـيٌ طـَعَـنْـتيـنيُ 

•$60لٌوُ ضُاًعَتٍ مٍفِاٌتْيُحً اًلُوٌفُاً مُنٍ ِكْفُوٌفُ اُلٍزِمٌنُ أٌوِعٍدٌكُ مْاُيٍضِيٌعُ مٌفٍتٌاًحَ حًبُكٌ دٌاُمٌنًيِ حٌـي 

•$19l•$4|•$1|•$19l •$19•@ ?أبيـكـ أقرب من أنفاسي ?•@ •$19l•$4|•$1|•$19l •$0 

•$67 من يداوي ((القلب)) و•$4 "جراحه" •$67ومن صبر مثلي على •$4"الشده 

•@•$(223,000,112)?ما هو بيدي أكتم الدمعــــة و أنوح ... هذا أنا لا كتمت الهــــم عيوني تبوح? 

•#•$10 •$(051,179,247) ®?a9? علـى ƒâ®?aKOo? مهما ®?? السنين ?5â?? امحياكم a¥ حبيبي ??3!n 

•$19?أحـ?_?_?ـبك ولـ?_×_?ـو بـغــ?_?_?ــيت أنــسـ?_×_?اك مــ?_?_?ـا قــ?_×_?ــدر? 

•$24¨¨°؛©+::حــان موعد سفرهم ويل حالي بلاهم يعل ربي يحفظهم لي ف قلبي غلاهم..::+©؛°¨¨ 

•$19©شفـ™ـتك•$4«¦»•$19وظـ™ـاع•$4«¦»•$19الكـ™ـلام•$ 4 «¦»•$19ظيـ™ـعت•$4«¦»•$19حتـ™ـى•$4«¦»•$19الغـ™ـزل© 

•$(000,128,255)?•$(255,000,128)?•$(255,128,128)•$1 حياتي صارت حيل حلوهـ بدونكـ•$(000,128,255)?•$(255,000,128)?•0 

•$1أبحكيلك حكاية[•$4قلب•$1] ،،، حلف يمشي على دربك،،، رفض يسكن [•$4صدور الناس•$1] ،،، وجاء يسكن [•$4وسط صدرك•$1] 

•$6|•$9|•$7|•$(255,128,192) ? غلفت قلبي وسويته هديه واهديته حق اعز واغلى ناسي يحتفظ به ? •$6|•$9|•$7|•$(255,128,192)•$0

----------


## MOONY

يسلمووووووووووووووو
روووووووعه

----------


## hope

المشاكســــه ..

تسلمي حبيبتي على النك نيمات الرووعه ..

دووم هالأبداع والنشـاط 

بنتظار جديدكـ المميز

تحياتي

----------


## لحن الخلود

روعة الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

شكرا على المروور

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووووووووووووووووو على التوبيكات الروعه مشاكسووه* 

*دائما تبهرينا بجديدكـ الرائع هنا* 

*لاعدمنا هالجديد الروعه*

*تحيــــــــــــــاتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

يسلمووووووووووووووووو على التوبيكات روووووووعه الله يعطيش ألف عاافيه بأنتظار ابداعش ^_^
                 تحياتي
   آنســـهـ كرزهـ

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على الطرح .

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

شكرا على مروركم

----------


## alzahrani33

يسلموووووووووووووووووو

تحياتي...

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلمووو على المرور

----------


## Habit Roman

يسلمممممممممممممممممممممو على التوبيكات الرررررررررررررروعة

ننتظر جديدكم
تحياتي

----------


## Taka

حلويــــن ...
الله يعطيج العافيه اختي ...

----------


## ليمتد

يسلممممممو على التوبيكات الررررروعة

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلموووو على المرور

----------


## بحور الامل

واوو حلووين وروعة 

الف شكر لك

تحيااتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

يسلموووووو يالمشااكسة على التوبيكات الجنااان
يعطيج العافية .. ولا حرمنا جديدج.

----------

